# Axle Wont Seat to put nuts on inside



## kscuny (Aug 8, 2016)

I recently replaced the outer bearings and cup(race?) on the left side of my 1941 9N. I had also taken the trumpet off and installed new inner bearings on the differential and the inner trumpet housing. On the left side only. 

I first reinstalled the trumpet. Then I attempted to install the left Axle/brake assembly. 

And by the way, I had the New Holland dealership remove the old outer axle bearing and cup and install the new outer seal, and the new bearing and the cup and the inner axle seal. I couldnt the old ones off....

In the course of reinstalling the new left side axle/brake assembly I cannot get the axle to insert far enough to get the nuts on the back side of the outer trumpet. I am about 1/2" short. The studs wont go all the way through the trumpet housing. 

Help I am stuck


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy kscuny, welcome to the forum.

I attached 3 parts diagrams pertaining to the rear axle and rear end of a 9N, that may help you figure this out. The only thing I can think of is there may be a bearing/bearing race not fully seated, or possibly installed backwards?


----------



## Larryr (Sep 20, 2016)

I had my pto out when I did mine, stuck pry bar through hole to wiggle differential around so bearings would seat, it worked got one nut on and and all the rest it seated


----------



## darrenvox (Oct 8, 2003)

glad you guys could get it fixed


----------



## kscuny (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks, still trying.


----------

